
Inside the ‘Tunnel’ Elon Musk Is Already Digging Under Los Angeles - peter123
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/inside-tunnel-elon-musk-already-digging-los-angeles/
======
RangerScience
“We’re just going to figure out what it takes to improve tunneling speed by, I
think, somewhere between 500 and 1,000 percent,” he said Sunday during a
hyperloop design competition at SpaceX. “We have no idea what we’re doing—I
want to be clear about that.”

Definitely the money quote.

------
woofyman
Click baity title. He's digging a trench on his own property.

